# apparmor-profiles: network rules not enforced

## alexcortes

Hello there!

I'm trying apparmor but when the service starts I receive this warnings:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning from /etc/apparmor.d/bin.ping (/etc/apparmor.d/bin.ping line 28): profile /{usr/,}bin/ping network rules not enforced
> 
> Warning from /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.klogd (/etc/apparmor.d/sbin.klogd line 36): profile /sbin/klogd network rules not enforced
> 
> Warning from /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.syslog-ng (/etc/apparmor.d/sbin.syslog-ng line 55): profile /sbin/syslog-ng network rules not enforced
> ...

 

All that error lines are the next line after the end of the profile file.

Any help will be welcome!

Thanks!

EDIT: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.12.6

----------

## PaulBredbury

You probably need opensuse's kernel patches for apparmor.

----------

## alexcortes

@PaulBredbury

Thank you! I'll try it later.

Should I report that as a bug?

----------

## artem.sidorenko

I added the patches which cover this issue to this bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=496040

You can also find the patches in my overlay https://github.com/artem-sidorenko/portage-2realities/tree/master/sys-kernel/hardened-sources

----------

## int2str

Just a "thanks" to point out your patch[es] works for me, even on newer [-ck] kernel.

Got AppArmor chugging along nicely. Thanks!

----------

